# Post New Thread from anywhere...



## Semper Fidelis

A new feature has been added to allow you to post a new thread from just about anywhere. It's just below navigation as seen below. You'll be able to quickly select your forum and start a new thread. You can still go to the forum and post a new thread from there if you prefer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

